# Patriots win Super Bowl



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Thats right folks....I'm taking the points and the Patriots.
I'm banking on Romeo Crennel and Bill Belichick coming up with a plan to slow this offense down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

I hope your right John


----------

